# Gran Turismo 5 - Prologue



## S-X-I

Well its finally being released tomorrow as a taster 'prolugue' edition.

I said that i would wait until it is released before buying a PS3, so tomorrow i'm hitting the shops for this:

http://www.hmv.co.uk/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=225;6;82;-1&sku=782907

Anyone else buying the game?


----------



## Frank

I will be but my PS3 has stopped working and only had it 3 months


----------



## HC1001

Im going to buy it tomorrow but I cannot wait till the end of next month...................GTA!!!!


----------



## blurb

Played it lunchtime. Verrrrry nice :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3

I might well buy it - the preview or whatever the taster you could download was quite ggood, but I was rubbish at it. Even without this its worth buying a PS3 for COD4.


----------



## uberbmw

Waiting for mine from Play!


----------



## Deanoecosse

They are also doing a downloadable version of the game which is slightly cheaper than the retail version. I think this will be the first game on the PS3 that makes 360 owners sit up and take notice about how good a machine the PS3 really is.


----------



## Frank

I have both a PS3 and Xbox 360  lol

I find the 360 is still my favourite consol


----------



## Deanoecosse

Frank said:


> I have both a PS3 and Xbox 360  lol
> 
> I find the 360 is still my favourite consol


Yep, me aswell. I don't think you can beat the 360 for online gaming, but my money is on the PS3 streaking ahead this year in the quality of games.


----------



## Frank

If GT5 is anything to go by then you are probably right


----------



## hotwaxxx

I'm getting it tomorrow.

Only have PES2008 at the moment as the rest of the games available are not my cup of tea (although my brother has Assasins Creed and is looking forward to Metal Gear Solid - which I absolutely hate).

GT Prologue, PES2008 and GTA is enough for me.


----------



## essjay

got mine on pre oreder form play, hopefully he will arrive in the post tomorrow


----------



## Frank

PES 2008, thee best game out just now


----------



## Mono749

Ive also got 360 and a wii now but looking at a ps3 in the near future just for gt5:argie:


----------



## S-X-I

Hopefully most places will have the PS3+GT5 pack in stock.

From the screen shots that are online the game looks stunning.


----------



## Frank

Played the online demo, TCS must be switched off if you are wanting to go round a corner with any sort of speed


----------



## winrya

Frank said:


> I have both a PS3 and Xbox 360  lol
> 
> I find the 360 is still my favourite consol


Me too, ps3 is the dvd player which it does a very good job of:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Frank said:


> Played the online demo, TCS must be switched off if you are wanting to go round a corner with any sort of speed


One thing i found with GT4 was the all the cars understeered then the RWD cars flicked into oversteer with no chance of catching it.

Hopefully with GT5 you will be able to hold it mid slide or keep it neutral through corners.


----------



## Deano

it will have to be one hell of a game to justify spending 300 notes just so you can play that one game. Its a shame the ps3 controllers arent a bit better, the 360 ones (rear analouge triggers) are great for racing games.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

panama said:


> it will have to be one hell of a game to justify spending 300 notes just so you can play that one game. Its a shame the ps3 controllers arent a bit better, *the 360 ones (rear analouge triggers) are great for racing games*.


And they rumble, unlike the PS3's :buffer:


----------



## nick1275

S-X-I said:


> One thing i found with GT4 was the all the cars understeered then the RWD cars flicked into oversteer with no chance of catching it.
> 
> yeh i agree the pysics engine isnt as good as 3 was.
> 
> i will be purchasing it at some point in a war/shoot em up phase at the momemt cod 3&4, medal of honour and resistance fall of man


----------



## Deano

stupidmonkfish said:


> And they rumble, unlike the PS3's :buffer:


i didnt know that. thats a bit of a **** up on sonys part. love it on forza when you have a fast car and the pad jerks when you change up a gear. i maybe wrong but isnt this prologue game just the first few levels of gt5? and i apologise for my obvious 360 bias.


----------



## Mark M

I have a little helping getting me a copy tomorrow!

How gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!

But, will I be able to give up Call Of Duty?


----------



## S-X-I

panama said:


> it will have to be one hell of a game to justify spending 300 notes just so you can play that one game. Its a shame the ps3 controllers arent a bit better, the 360 ones (rear analouge triggers) are great for racing games.


I will obviously buy more games in the future but GT5 is the only game i've seen for the PS3 that i have really want to play, hence not buying a PS3 until now.

As for the controller, IMHO the PS controller is perfect for driving games.


----------



## uberbmw

essjay said:


> got mine on pre oreder form play, hopefully he will arrive in the post tomorrow


mate, ive just got an email from Play saying that GT arrived late from Sony so they gave me a code for GT4 - £3 off lol


----------



## Frank

panama said:


> i didnt know that. thats a bit of a **** up on sonys part. love it on forza when you have a fast car and the pad jerks when you change up a gear. i maybe wrong but isnt this prologue game just the first few levels of gt5? and i apologise for my obvious 360 bias.


It is 3 tracks which you can also do in reverse so technically 6 tracks. Not sure if you get all the cars??


----------



## Deanoecosse

panama said:


> it will have to be one hell of a game to justify spending 300 notes just so you can play that one game. Its a shame the ps3 controllers arent a bit better, the 360 ones (rear analouge triggers) are great for racing games.


Even if the PS3 didnt play games, its worth every penny of the £300 for the superb blu-ray drive which outperforms £1000 standalone machines.


----------



## S-X-I

Frank said:


> It is 3 tracks which you can also do in reverse so technically 6 tracks. Not sure if you get all the cars??


I'm pretty sure you get around 60 cars, some very special ones included.

Prologue is and intoduction to the full GT5 that will be released at the end of 2008 or early 2007.

They did the same thing with GT4.


----------



## Frank

September the 26th 2008 or something i think??


----------



## S-X-I

Frank said:


> September the 26th 2008 or something i think??


Thats what it say on play.com but don;t be suprised if it changes.

All the past one's have been delayed heavily.


----------



## dmz

I have being playing a Japanese copy for a few months, fantastic ! If frustrating, great with a wheel and pedals.


----------



## Bo2007

just got the UK version, looks really good gonna give it a good go after tea


----------



## Deanoecosse

Bo2007 said:


> just got the UK version, looks really good gonna give it a good go after tea


Who's selling it today? Everywhere I tried are holding it back til tomorrow


----------



## Matt197

Deanoecosse said:


> Who's selling it today? Everywhere I tried are holding it back til tomorrow


You want try places like Argos and Woolworths, there staff normally don't know if games have been released yet and if its in stock will set it to you.

Hopefully later when I go to Asda they will do the same.


----------



## Brazo

panama said:


> it will have to be one hell of a game to justify spending 300 notes just so you can play that one game. Its a shame the ps3 controllers arent a bit better, the 360 ones (rear analouge triggers) are great for racing games.


Have you seen the dual shock rear analouge buttons? Much more travel than perhaps you remember 



dmz said:


> I have being playing a Japanese copy for a few months, fantastic ! If frustrating, great with a wheel and pedals.


Ditto, does yours need an update today? I can't understand the jap text on mine :lol:


----------



## Stampy

One will be on my desk in the morning 

Really impressed with my PS3 so far, infact I've not touched the 360 since I've got it!

Ratchet and Clank, Motorstorm, Resistance and F1 are all good games - and a bit different to the norm in a good way.

The demo I think was GTHD, which was the GT4 physics engine with the basis of GT5's graphics - hence why the cars handled strangely! Looks absolutely awesome in 1080p though 

*edit* Brazo, the update is for "Spec II" which enables more online modes, the removal of ABS at your choosing and some other bits and bobs - 400mb though!!!


----------



## isherdholi

I've got in on pre-order with play.com :thumb:


----------



## Nozza

got mine earlier today, am very impressed! The London Track is quality, you even get lines on the track showing you the best racing line and when to brake (in arcade mode). The graphics are awesome, only prob at the mo is getting online with it, but think that's due to the servers not being operational until tomorrow.


----------



## Christian6984

Ive read today that the Official Full GT5 is still around a year away (2009)
That Sucks
http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=128455


----------



## PugIain

Looks good,but...
I hope theyve not gone GT4 and put gorgeous graphics in it but cut back on car info and numbers,Id rather play a car game with mediocre graphics and a huge list of cars and indepth info on them.I still play gt2 just because it has loads of car info and random facts about them.


----------



## craigblack85

i have got mine coming tomorrow. really looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Kenny6

I need it! It looks imense! PS3 will be being brought soon! Just for that!


----------



## mark1319

Only reason I want a PS3 is for GT5


----------



## Bo2007

imo its really good but u loose soooooo much money selling a car!! bought a Focus ST for 30k odd sold it for 8 :O


----------



## Mono749

Just wondering while on the topic of ps3 what happened to the 60g version as i was under the influence that that was the one to go for??? all i see everywhere are 40gigs


----------



## Bo2007

60gb discontinued, talk of 120gb, slim version (all talk and speculation at the moment) so only the 40Gb one for the UK atm


----------



## Philuk

the 60gig enabled you to play ps2 games but the 40 gig doesnt allow it so i hear?. is this true are sony on teh scamwagon  lol does that mean my Xbox, Xbox 360, PS2 and PS3 will all have to be on my desk. i hope not! 

ps i think most of my orig xbox games play on my 360 sot hat will be going into the loft!  it just sint worth chopping consols in really


----------



## davidmk4

Frank said:


> I have both a PS3 and Xbox 360  lol
> 
> I find the 360 is still my favourite consol


Same here.. Forza 2 and PGR 3 make the 360... didnt find PGR4 as good as the 3rd!


----------



## Matt197

jason78 said:


> Just wondering while on the topic of ps3 what happened to the 60g version as i was under the influence that that was the one to go for??? all i see everywhere are 40gigs


It's another case of us UK people being screwed over as usual, US have the 120GB version as well as Japan, Its not just the hard drive that is less, no PS2 game support and few other bit and bobs that have been removed.

Back on topic, you want to buy the Logitech G25 it's the dogs, trying to get my hand on one but they are sold out everywhere.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/playstation_3/devices/131&cl=us,en


----------



## Pandy

Thats the only reason id buy a PS3, for GT5......but ill wait till Forza3 on 360 comes out....till then im quite happy with the car download packs  

And bluray! please say microsoft come up with a bluray player add-on that wont cost the earth!


----------



## Mono749

Philuk said:


> it just sint worth chopping consols in really


mentioning that as we've had the wii now for a couple of wks and thought i'd go into gamestation and enquire about selling or trading in the 360 with 7games 1 controller and 60gig hd so as to get a few games and another controller for the wii...only to be told by the youngster that dependant on game the most for each is upto £7.50 and £60 for the 360:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho i soon about turned and got out of there


----------



## jazzmanfq

*sony have adressed this*



stupidmonkfish said:


> And they rumble, unlike the PS3's :buffer:


my brother has just bought the rumble pad dual shock from sony. so thats adressed , my family play the 360 because of achievements, however the ps3 is superior and gt5 should prove this.. f1 is under rated, and sony dont screw you over like microsoft with downloadable games -- tekken5 was about a £5 :doublesho for crappy arcade games on 360 some are 800 microsoft points!!
my lad plays online, but now personally after dealing with microsoft i will only be playing free access psn games roll on later on for 15 player racing gt5
t.b.h this should have been available when ps3 launched.


----------



## ratbag98

Matt228 said:


> It's another case of us UK people being screwed over as usual, US have the 120GB version as well as Japan


Not yet they don't. The US have 40GB models available new, plus some 60 and 80GB models that are still in the channel (the 80s are still made, but seem difficult to obtain). All talk of 120 (or even 160GB) is currently speculation. Whilst there's little doubt that Sony will update the PS3 in some way, noone I trust is currently confirming the exact nature of the updates.

Here's a handy guide to the available hardware options.

Oh, and all the rumours I've seen have said that it's Europe that's not getting the unconfirmed update, not just the UK. Cold comfort I know, but if you want a theoretical rumour-based persecution complex it's best to be as inclusive as possible...


----------



## smoki1969

HAven't got GT5 yet....
But agree with Matt228 about the G25

Have had one over a year on the PC and it is amazing....:argie: 
Pedals are great and whell has so much feedback.
Will be interested to see how good it works with the PS3.
Currently used for GTR2 and Rfactor on PC.


----------



## S-X-I

Just reserved one at a local Zavvi store.

Should have it within the next hour :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m

I bought the UK game this morning. I've had the Jap download for a few months now but for the sake of £20 its much better being able to understand everything rather than trying to find translations online. Only downside is that there is an update for the uk game which took me about 45 mins to download at 3 am so i imagine it will be pretty slow now.

Online is good though and plenty of tracks to learn, 6 tracks all reversible.


----------



## mouthyman

just bought it and will be playing shortly :thumb:


----------



## essjay

postie has been just installing.....


----------



## PWOOD

Ordered from Play on 25th and got email yesterday saying its been posted. So monday at the earliest ( he says hoping it will arrive tomorrow)


----------



## Philgr

Dispatched the Mrs Gr off into town to get it while i was at work.

Im now home and no Mrs Gr yet  , im going to lock the front door if she ain't got it, she ain't getting back in the house :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Lou_m said:


> I bought the UK game this morning. I've had the Jap download for a few months now but for the sake of £20 its much better being able to understand everything rather than trying to find translations online. Only downside is that there is an update for the uk game which took me about 45 mins to download at 3 am so i imagine it will be pretty slow now.
> 
> Online is good though and plenty of tracks to learn, 6 tracks all reversible.


Its a 612mb patch for the jap game to add the extra tracks/cars etc as well as the extras that the EU p[atch has brought.

Have been trying to download it all day on the crappy jap servers

WIll probably end up getting the EU version as £20 isn't alot but add it to the £35 for the Jap download and its a lot for a prolouge!!


----------



## King Eric

Oooooh any updates? Johnnyopolis collected this today while we were shopping (he also bought some more mac goodies lol)


----------



## Lou_m

Just got the F40! Not as quick as i thought it would be...


----------



## Stampy

Got my copy, I imagine I'll be on most of the weekend 

Sooo glad they penalise dirty players online by cutting their speed, PGR4 nearly put me off online racing on public servers!

Stampos84 is my tag


----------



## nickvw

Just got my copy, cant wait to get on it later :devil:


----------



## BerraST

Picked up a PS3 earlier with GT5, will have to set it up tomorrow when I get in from work 

Mark.


----------



## Matt197

Any one played online yet?

Needs some work I fill, just way to much lag. Trying to race against other players who are lagging is impossible, and I found there are lots of cheaters that will do any thing to take you out.

Just had one race where some guy was trying to kick my back end out, he crashed and took the other cars out behind me and him, so crazy :wall:


----------



## sidewalkdances

I thought online was decent. They are meant to match you up with people of a similar connection speed. I've had no problems so far with it.

I keep coming midfield, my best is a 2nd place so far in Beginners Sports Cars. 

Im very disapointed with the GT-r on the game. Far too twitchy with the analogue stick, maybe a wheel would make it better, but im always spinning out if I breathe too heavily!


----------



## Stampy

Two more events to go until I can get the F1 car


----------



## giarc

So whos up for an onlie race!!!? Can we make our own group?


----------



## Stampy

April 17th is being touted as the day friends lobbies will be introduced to online


----------



## giarc

:d too long!


----------



## R1ch85

sidewalkdances said:


> I thought online was decent. They are meant to match you up with people of a similar connection speed. I've had no problems so far with it.
> 
> I keep coming midfield, my best is a 2nd place so far in Beginners Sports Cars.
> 
> Im very disapointed with the GT-r on the game. Far too twitchy with the analogue stick, maybe a wheel would make it better, but im always spinning out if I breathe too heavily!


i find the GTR awesome! i drive with no traction control and no asm on with it and professional driving physics rather than standard and its easily the car i drive best in! I find being smoother with the analogue stick helps as i kept spinning out when i first bought it...

I'm not keen on the online racing to be honest.. its good that it matches you with similar connections etc, but other people still try to bash you off the road!  The 5 second power penalty just isnt enough in my opinion.. for the 5 seconds power they lose, i always lose more than 5 secs from being forced off the track and driving in gravel/grass to return to the track.

Also while im here.. anyone got any tips on how to get gold on the eiger track time trial with the Evo IX? Its doing my head in, i cant even get close! Closest i've been is +4 secs


----------



## magic919

I got a G25 for Prologue today. But a guy at work is in the top 5 worldwide so I gave it to him. We'll see how much time it shaves off.


----------



## Stampy

Just the 2 million to save for it then!


----------



## sidewalkdances

No idea on the Eiger time trial. Closest i've got is +3 and a half ish.

I reckon its all to do with cutting corners correctly, and matching line and entry speeds exactly. I need to sort out cars to buy to get past the S-Class races. I'm thinking Ford GT for the Muscle Cars one. It wouldnt let me use the GT-R for the Jap Cup, so need a new choice there, poss Skyline Spec. Nurb. Just going to get a F430 for Super Cup and obv. the time trial challenge.

I've got 10 days to do 6,000 words of uni coursework though! I knew I shouldnt have bought Prologue :lol: :lol:


----------



## clarkie34

Bought PS3 on fri with the GT5 bundle.Im upto class B completed all races apart from the one where you drive an Integra Type R and have to overtake all the cars in front.I can only manage 4th,nowhere near first. 

Any ideas its doing my head in.:wall:


----------



## R1ch85

clarkie34 said:


> Bought PS3 on fri with the GT5 bundle.Im upto class B completed all races apart from the one where you drive an Integra Type R and have to overtake all the cars in front.I can only manage 4th,nowhere near first.
> 
> Any ideas its doing my head in.:wall:


drive faster! 

do you drive with any aids on? If you do they lose you soooo much time by cutting power when you need to power out of corners.. ive just had another go on this race and can get 3rd fairly easily. To get first i think i'd have to use the wall ride technique tbh but ill see how close i can get to 1st without it. Closest ive been is +1.2


----------



## clarkie34

What driver aids do you knock off.


----------



## R1ch85

clarkie34 said:


> What driver aids do you knock off.


personally, all of them.. no active steering, no asm, no tc. Much different story in high powered FR cars tho lol

i use auto gearbox too, i cant concentrate on track whilst trying to change gear at the same time!


----------



## giarc

i leave the traction control on 3, just habit but it doesnt help much lol, just finishing off my S class now!


----------



## S-X-I

I just need to save up for the F40


----------



## Stampy

F40 is an awesome car once you get used to the handling 

For the overtaking events, slipstream everything you can - easiest way is go in car view and turn music off, you hear wind noise buffet the cabin, which disappears when you are in the slip


----------



## block

Anybody got he Ferrari f1 car yet? 

Ive just worked out that i'll need to do an event that wins me 32k 60 odd times to pay for it.:wall:


----------



## Dean_82

Got GT5 prologue a few days ago.

Got all Gold on C class
All but 1 gold on B
and just doing A now.

I remove all driving aids etc as actually stops you putting the power down....and besides during C and B the cars I used are not THAT powerful that you need them and they are either FWD or 4WD. I'll have to wait and see what beasts including RWD, A and S class lay in wait to see if I need a little TC lol.

I have the new GT-R also and find it a awesome beast(all aids off etc) and got Golds in the races i've used it in:driver:


----------



## block

Dean_82 said:


> Got GT5 prologue a few days ago.
> 
> Got all Gold on C class
> All but 1 gold on B
> and just doing A now.
> 
> I remove all driving aids etc as actually stops you putting the power down....and besides during C and B the cars I used are not THAT powerful that you need them and they are either FWD or 4WD. I'll have to wait and see what beasts including RWD, A and S class lay in wait to see if I need a little TC lol.
> 
> I have the new GT-R also and find it a awesome beast(all aids off etc) and got Golds in the races i've used it in:driver:


Wait till you try a tuned F40 with everything off and it set to pro:driver:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Is this game anything like the GT thing you could download from playstation network? I just ended up skidding off on that on any corners unless I slowed to a halt.


----------



## block

Its much better now, the handling feels much more realistic now.


----------



## magic919

Feels good with the G25 wheel.


----------



## Bo2007

im £1m away from the F1 car


----------



## Jakedoodles

I'm either stupid or my version is screwed! When I go into arcade mode there's no option to select a car. Also when I try some of the class c races it says I cannot race in that race in the car I have. As a result I can't go to class b races! Any ideas??


----------



## Deanoecosse

When you select a specific race, it shows you the list of eligible cars that can be used. If you dont have one of the cars in the list, you can't enter the race. If you do have one of the eleigible cars in your garage, you need to select that car before trying to start the race. Hope that all made sense.


----------



## Jakedoodles

But I only own one car. ?? Also, any ideas how I select a car in arcade mode?


----------



## skynet2029

Maybe its just me on this one but its just like all the other GT games.
The only bonus is online play.

I myself am a Rfactor man but need to give it more time I think.


----------



## magic919

Wonderdetail said:


> But I only own one car. ?? Also, any ideas how I select a car in arcade mode?


You'll only be able to select cars from your garage, unless I've missed something too.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Wonderdetail said:


> But I only own one car. ?? Also, any ideas how I select a car in arcade mode?


There's your problem Paul.You only own one car. You need to get some races under your belt, win some cash and buy specific cars that will allow you to compete in the various races. For at least 1 race in cat C, maybe 2, you will need to buy a sh1tty little Cappucino to compete in the small open top race, for the other races just have a look at the list of eligible cars. If I recall, I think I had a Focus, Integra Type R and the Cappucino which allowed me to complete cat C.

Not sure about your arcade question though, you can possibly only use whatever cars you have in your garage.


----------



## Bo2007

the F2007 is a quick!! and very twitchy car!!


----------

